# Clarification re: tax summaries- in-ride/out-of-ride miles? Lyft gross pay?



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

Afternoon all, sorry if this question is late to the game/a duplicate (I tried searching it), but I've been driving for both Lyft and Uber for over a year, and noticed that neither summary this year lists the in-ride, or out-of-ride miles. 

Is there another place-- on the dashboards or elsewhere-- to find that info?? (Lyft's summary from 2017 contained it). 

Also, remind me how you'd calculate the gross pay for Lyft's new summary?? Is it just a matter of combining the Ride Payments, Non-Ride Payments, and the Lyft Expenses? 

Thanks!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Zardoz said:


> Afternoon all, sorry if this question is late to the game/a duplicate (I tried searching it), but I've been driving for both Lyft and Uber for over a year, and noticed that neither summary this year lists the in-ride, or out-of-ride miles.
> 
> Is there another place-- on the dashboards or elsewhere-- to find that info?? (Lyft's summary from 2017 contained it).
> 
> ...


Online mileage is on the tax summaries from the dashboard. Not sure what you mean about the lyft summary, could you post a copy? did you get a 1099?


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> Online mileage is on the tax summaries from the dashboard. Not sure what you mean about the lyft summary, could you post a copy? did you get a 1099?


Well according to the Dashboard, we don't get a 1099 unless we make over $20,000 or so, so I didn't get one.

And this summary for 2017 included both In-Ride miles and Out-of-Ride miles (I assume when you're driving around looking for a ride), the 2018 does not (see attached). So I don't know if one was left out, or if they just combined them for 2018??

Does anyone know?? Would we just have to ask Lyft for that info??

And how do you calculate your Gross pay?? This sheet only includes "Ride Payments," "Non-Ride Earnings" (tips), and Lyft's deductions/"Expenses." Would you just combine them all??


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

All your online miles are in theory deductible, there is no need to split them between in ride and out of ride miles.

Combining your Uber online miles and your Lyft online miles would most likely be over claiming miles unless you never had both apps on at the same time.

Proper mileage logs as required by the IRS is the only way to be sure the miles you are claiming are allowable. Not having logs can cause issues.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Zardoz said:


> Afternoon all, sorry if this question is late to the game/a duplicate (I tried searching it), but I've been driving for both Lyft and Uber for over a year, and noticed that neither summary this year lists the in-ride, or out-of-ride miles.
> 
> Is there another place-- on the dashboards or elsewhere-- to find that info?? (Lyft's summary from 2017 contained it).
> 
> ...


-------------------------

I am looking at my 2018 Summary page --- YOUR DRIVING TOTALS --
it lists # rides xyz
***** Online miles xyz ( On Jan 1 and Dec 31 = total miles driven. Subtract logged on miles from this figure to get the non-logged on miles ) 
GROSS EARNINGS --- Ride Payments $xxx non-ride payments $ xxx ( bonuses, etc)
All the info you need is in the Gross Earnings and Expenses section - on the 2018 summary sheet. 
You do not need the Gross pay but the calculation would be your Gross earnings + all expenses & fees paid to Lyft/Uber.

Don't forget to add all miles driven for mandatory car inspections and service work done on rental cars. At $0.545/mile, it adds up real fast. 
Some friendly advice -- let a tax expert do it. Much easier on your nerves. Fed Taxes are done differently now and you will miss deductions that you should get. I got stuck and took my info to H & R Block. I got $500 more in a refund than the paperwork that I had tried to complete. Not going to try to do mine any more.



Zardoz said:


> Well according to the Dashboard, we don't get a 1099 unless we make over $20,000 or so, so I didn't get one.
> 
> And this summary for 2017 included both In-Ride miles and Out-of-Ride miles (I assume when you're driving around looking for a ride), the 2018 does not (see attached). So I don't know if one was left out, or if they just combined them for 2018??
> 
> ...


----------------------------------
I posted  another comment but will add to it ---

First - your terminology is incorrect. Logged on miles --- available for rides AND/OR pax in the car. Logged off miles -- not available for rides. 
logged off miles --- take your mileage that you drove for that tax year and subtract the " Lyft 2018 summary " ONLINE MILES " from it. That figure is your LOGGED OFF MILES. You only need to report that figure in one place on the Schedule C tax form
Fed forms needed 1040 - Schedule A & C -- Schedule 1,4, Schedule SE and that is just the Federal.
It is very confusing - many ways to screw up and cheat yourself. H & R Block - yeah !!!!


----------

